# anti virus



## le-cretoi (9 Février 2013)

bonjour  ,ayant acquis récemment un IPad ,je voudrais savoir si il faut installer un anti-virus et le-quel serai le plus efficace
merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Lauange (9 Février 2013)

Salut,

Pas besoin d'antivirus a ma connaissance.


----------



## fousfous (9 Février 2013)

Non, installer un antivirus est totalement inutile.Sur n'importe quels produits Apple il n'y a pas besoin d'antivirus.


----------



## Santa-Pi (16 Février 2013)

Pas d'antivirus sur les produits Apple. Meme si tu entendras tres souvent des vendeurs te dire qu'il en faut, ne les ecoute pas. Le jour ou il faudra des antivirus sur les produits Apple, les chaines d'informations et les journaux et surtout les concurrents se feront un plaisir d'en faire leur une.


----------



## kaos (10 Avril 2013)

A ce jour , il n'y a pas d'antivirus pour iPad mais pour mac , je ne serais pas aussi catégorique que mes confréres .

Le premier virus informatique ( un poéme ridicule ) a été développé sur mac et pour mac .

Heureusement , le mythe de l'antivirus bien pourri ralentissant la machine est terminé et sur mac ça mange pas de pain et ça consomme pas de resources.

Internet est bourré de trojans et différents malwares , on es loin du virus des années 90 qui faisait des trucs bizarres sur la machine, ça n'existe plus .

perso j'ai Sophos Free sur mon mac et j'en suis tres tres content .

Voici une page avec les 8 plus gros antivirus gratuit pour mac .


http://www.winmacsofts.com/8-antivirus-gratuits-pour-mac/


----------



## lineakd (11 Avril 2013)

le-cretoi a dit:


> bonjour  ,ayant acquis récemment un IPad ,je voudrais savoir si il faut installer un anti-virus et le-quel serai le plus efficace
> merci pour votre réponse


@le-cretoi, non et évite ce genre d'application sur ios.
Pense surtout à mettre jour ton système et tes applications régulièrement.
Ce qui gêne ce sont les pubs ou certains sites sur le navigateur safari mais avec un fureteur comme icab mobile, tu peux "surfer" plus tranquillement.


----------

